# Black Marlin on the Flats



## bluemarlin (Nov 11, 2012)

Pretty cool!

http://billfishreport.fishmonster.com/billfish-report/black-marlin-on-the-flats/


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 11, 2012)

that is just flat out cool right there !!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 11, 2012)

FERAL ONE said:


> that is just flat out cool right there !!!!



^^^What he said.  Very cool surprise.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Nov 12, 2012)

A juvie sail fish caught in 20 foot of water in Steinhatchee about 6 years ago. It was caught by Big Bend Charters on a diving plug while trolling for shallow water grouper.


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 15, 2012)

really cool


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 8, 2013)

I would definitely be surprised!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2013)

bluemarlin said:


> Pretty cool!
> 
> http://billfishreport.fishmonster.com/billfish-report/black-marlin-on-the-flats/



Unfortunately, web browsers cannot find that web link any longer.  From my web searches, sounds like Fishmonster owns the Billfishreport web site. Here's what I think is the cool interesting article you posted at the web link below:  



http://billfishreport.com/billfish-report/black-marlin-on-the-flats/ 

Black Marlin on the Flats

November 11, 2012 



















AND here's another Black Marlin item I stumbled across during my web searches at the web link below:  


http://fishmonster.com/reports/its-that-time-of-year-again-black-marlin-season/ 

It’s That Time of Year Again – Black Marlin Season!

September 12, 2012


----------



## ssiredfish (Jan 10, 2013)

Ive heard of Swords wandering into shallow water like that but thats pretty crazy!!!!

I think it would take me a good sec to even figure out what it was before I even attempted a cast at it.....


----------

